# Sticky  First Test Of LD25X with Waveguide



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Dave Pellegrene has designed a waveguide for the LD25X. This uses the unit without the faceplate which is also in stock. Here's Ryan's quick test.

LDX with Waveguide. It's post number 76.

Thanks Ryan. I know that Dave D and others want to play with some other designs.

As soon as units are available the SKU will be added to the website/shopping cart.

Bob


----------

